

Who will stop the pain? - raheemm
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/20/opinion/20krugman.html

======
helveticaman
Perhaps it's time to accept that there may be nothing anyone can do to make
the good times keep rolling. Perhaps losses must be cut.

